#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  請版眾勿回應違規文章，以免連帶被刪除

## 狼王白牙

公告一、

有關銀星的描圖已經被證實，管理職位撤銷，但仍舊不歡迎對舊帳窮追猛打。請勿多加回應。

有個名詞叫做非法蒐證，即強迫作出對自己不利的證供，或者宣稱人肉搜索後入屋搜證，這些無論是兩岸三地的警察或公安都不被允許。版面秩序比照此要點管理。當時因相關情事被懲罰的會員會在期限到之後帳號會恢復為正常狀態，也請勿對當時的處理過度反應。

公告二、

稱為 中国至上 的會員註冊後隨即發表無法識別為獸同好的大量政治文章，請勿跟著回應，因為管理員看到大量無法判別為同好的文章後馬上就會刪除，回應了之後也會連帶被刪除，等於浪費回應的時間。該會員也被永久封禁。

----------


## 狼狗傑

感謝白牙對最近風波的冷靜處理。
尤其公告二所揭示的內容貫徹了近來已重新聲明的政治發言禁止原則。
本人在此重新宣誓支持遵循狼版目前的管理方向，並對先前自身在政治發言方面的違規行為進行檢討。
爾後本人不會再有類似的發言刺激他人的政治神經，即使動機是諷刺別人違規也一樣(這就跟為了反對廢除死刑而威脅殺人的作為一樣不合理)。
也感謝白牙一直以來對我不少違規行為的隱忍與寬容，我保證我不會再為了自以為是的意氣踩紅線了。

----------

